#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: غیرقابل بازیابی کردن اطلاعات حافظه داخلی گوشی

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید بزرگوار
مشتری گوشی اندرویدی آورده میخواستم اطلاعات حافظه داخلی گوشی رو غیرقابل بازیابی کنم یعنی با هیچ نرم افزاری بازیابی نشه آیا ترفندی یا نرم افزار خاصی هست که بهم معرفی کنم و حافظه گوشی رو فرمت کنم که به هیچ عنوان بازیابی نشه.منتظر نظرات  همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار هستم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

یکبار از طریق ریکاوری . WIPE کنید اطلاعات غیر قابل بازگشت میشه .

----------

*ehsanarn*,*mohsen zmr*,*rezalx*,*غفور*

----------


## maryam_sh

> یکبار از طریق ریکاوری . WIPE کنید اطلاعات غیر قابل بازگشت میشه .


جناب AMD.POWER متوجه منتظورتون نمیشم.یعنی چطور از طریق ریکاوری WIPE کنم؟اگه ممکنه توضیح دهید با کدوم نرم افزار و چطور؟

----------


## mahmod31

سلام و درود 
تنها راه مطمئن و صد درصد اینه که کل حافظه رو با mp3 یا فایلهای الکی پر کنی تا اخرین بیت رو 
 البته اولش wip بزن تو رکاوری یا فاکتوری ریست کن

----------

*ehsanarn*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## maryam_sh

منظور از اینکه تو ریکاوری wipe بزنم چیه؟توی برنامه ریکاوری گزینه ای به نام wipe نداریم.اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## ehsanarn

سلام دوست عزیز
لینک زیر را مشاهده کنید بسته به مدل گوشی فرق میکنه
http://mobology.ir/%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%8...1%D9%88%DB%8C/

----------

*1212ali*,*AMD*

----------


## mosaffa

سلام
بهترین راه غیر قابل بازیابی کردن انواع حافظه جایگزین کردن اطلاعات جدید میباشد.

----------

*1212ali*,*ehsanarn*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## 20solution

سلام،دوسته من،،
 من که سه روزه دنباله برنامه ای میگردم که  یک عکسمو از DCIM بعد اینکه ریست کردم، ریکاوری کنم
اگه لطف کنین بهم بگین ازکدوم برنامه اینترنتی میترسین ،ممنون میشم

----------


## 20solution

با سلامی دوباره، دوستان من یادم رفته بود اضافه کنم که،  فایل های گوشی مو با اولین ریست گوشیم، بصورت wipe ریست کرده بودم

Sent from my C6902 using انجمن تعمیرکاران ایران mobile app powered by Tapatalk

----------


## NPTiak

> سلام،دوسته من،،
>  من که سه روزه دنباله برنامه ای میگردم که  یک عکسمو از DCIM بعد اینکه ریست کردم، ریکاوری کنم
> اگه لطف کنین بهم بگین ازکدوم برنامه اینترنتی میترسین ،ممنون میشم


سلام دوست عزیز،
-شما از سال 2012 عضو این سایت هستید،بارها گفته شده که در تاپیک دیگران سوال خود را مطرح نکنید و برای مشکل و سوال خود ،تاپیک جدید باز کنید!!
-تاپیک قدیمی رو هم بالا نیارید

در صورت تکرار اخطار دریافت میکنید

موفق باشید

----------

*AMD*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

تاپیک قفل میشه /

----------

*jaber_2020*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

